# Obsessed with Asian culture



## justme18 (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay I feel like a total dork for saying this because my real life friends wouldn't understand or think it's kinda weird but I love anime, manga, and asian dramas! Not only that but I love East Asian culture and language!! I would looooove to go over there.....but oh wait, anxiety and the fact that I'm a 5'10" female. My sister married a Vietnamese guy, (which is rare because he's very tall around her height of 5' 10") but I'm too shy to ask him all the questions I want and because he was a refugee of the Vietnam war-painful memories. Thoughts, opinions, experiences to share?


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

My grandfather was Filipino so I'm familiar with the culture sort of. I don't think about it much. I do like the food. Uh I"m sure he wouldn't mind answering some questions. Like you said though you might want to lay off the war stories. Are you talking about moving over there or just visiting? You can get a house dirt cheap over there. I'm sure there would be some culture shock and you'd have to learn the language. I've considering moving to Japan but I don't speak Japanese and I wouldn't even know how to begin going about that.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Asian culture too! I watch a lot of Asian movies and anime. Asian fashion is interesting too, I just imported a new jacket from South Korea 

edit: oh, I also listen to Japanese music :b


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I like Asian women...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im asian so there


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, that's really interesting. I'd like to try Mandarin next semester, although I have a feeling that it would take me several decades to become fluent in it. I'll probably get the "Fluent in Mandarin" certificate right as they pronounce me dead.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a cousin who loves Japanese culture, is learning the language and draws her own manga. She wants to live there someday. That's all I have to contribute, lol. But I think the culture is very cool.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

I seriously thought this was going to be one of those conversations where everyone discusses how much they love everything Asian and are amazed at even the most simplistic items. I've just had bad experiences with people obsessed with Asians especially those who believe they are when really, they aren't. The worst memory was of this guy who asked me out only because I was Asian and he was known to be sorta the type who only goes for Asian girls [didn't help that I was one of the very few in my school that was Asian]. /endrant
But in response to the thread, yay for Asians and their culture. Haha.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

.I was turning into a azn crazed girl..then realised how creepy that
is.

In recovery mode.

Any shy asian guys wanna be my friend??

:b


----------



## Seigfried22 (Feb 24, 2009)

The thing about "asian fetish" if if you were to say date an asian women, and you are a non asian, everyone automatically assumes you have 'yellow fever'.
I think some asian women are very attractive, And I admire the culture, especially of ancient civilisations like China.
Just remember, if your not an asian(and that is a pretty blanket term, I'm primarily referring to east asians) you can never become one.
You can move to japan, learn the languague, learn calligraphy, learn all about their cultural norms, but they will never fully accept you as a japanese.
It is like this with nearly every culture.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I like watching Asian dramas - especially Korean and Japanese. I enjoy Hong Kong movies too. I'm not Korean or Japanese, nor do I speak Cantonese, but I'm Asian so maybe it's easier for me to "get away" with it, which frankly I think is kind of silly. I don't think I should feel more entitled than non-Asians to enjoy K or J-dramas, just because I'm "Asian." Obsess away!



Seigfried22 said:


> The thing about "asian fetish" if if you were to say date an asian women, and you are a non asian, everyone automatically assumes you have 'yellow fever'.


Ugh yeah. That pisses me off. Don't even get me started. I don't think it's the case with everyone, but there are always those people who will wonder (because, as everyone knows, it's not possible to want to date an Asian woman because you actually like her as a _person_, right? :roll)


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Whoa...Asians are liked by non Asians! WOOHOO!

I am Asian American though (Born in America and Americanized)...Though I have great pride in my Chinese heritage (Viet to a lesser extent).

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Loner_Girl said:


> .I was turning into a azn crazed girl..then realised how creepy that
> is.
> 
> In recovery mode.
> ...


Done!


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to visit Tokyo and Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong. I like the modernity of Oriental cities. You would think having SAD, I'd be freaked out by densely packed, highly populated areas, but I like the idea of being able to disappear into huge crowds of people commuting around town and going about their business. Unfortunately, I don't know how well this would work out for me being a 6'-3" white person.

The conservative/more reserved culture also seems like it would be a better fit for me. I just don't fit the American ideal of being a loud, boisterous, back-slapping jackass.

And yes, the cute Asian girls aren't bad, either.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

scaredtolive said:


> My grandfather was Filipino so I'm familiar with the culture sort of. I don't think about it much. I do like the food. Uh I"m sure he wouldn't mind answering some questions. Like you said though you might want to lay off the war stories. Are you talking about moving over there or just visiting? You can get a house dirt cheap over there. I'm sure there would be some culture shock and you'd have to learn the language. I've considering moving to Japan but *I don't speak Japanese and I wouldn't even know how to begin going about that*.


I lived in philipines a few years growing up. Had to stay in Hong Kong a couple days flying there too. It was cool & interesting. Baboons in the backyard. Hell the jungle was 50 feet from back of house. Bats hanging on the telephone lines & such. I'm learning spanish through a computer program that you talk through mic & it visually on the screen corrects your pronunctiation & such. Plus of course it has written & everything. Pretty cool stuff. Japanese is the next I'd like to learn. I think all cultures have a lot of positive cool things to contribute/offer but various asian cultures I find pretty bad *** in so many ways.

Here's that type computer aided language learning(c.a.l.l.) I was talking about. I'm using the "Tell Me More" software. Although on mine is a face/mouth too & bunch more not shown here.






That seems pretty bogus if your not allowed to date an asian woman unless you happen to be asian too.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw no, really? I don't think it's weird. I have a friend who's manga-crazy, and while I don't share her passion (although she tried hard to get me into it lol) I don't think it makes somebody weird. She did get me into her martial art though, and I went to Japan with the club. It was awesome 



scaredtolive said:


> I don't speak Japanese and I wouldn't even know how to begin going about that.


Teach Yourself Beginner's Japanese Script was great for me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i love japan and want to visit but it's mostly because of the ****load of great music that comes from there. 
and i sometimes wish i was japanese and in an awesome noise/experimental/psychedelic band -_-


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Bredwh said:


> I like Asian women...


I like asian men...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Same here.


Konbanwa!

Anime wo yomo miite shimasuka?

Lol, I do not expect that you can speak Japanese as poorly as I can!

Love the Sasuke quote btw, I am yet to even begin watching the Shiipuuden episodes.

What's the deal with Onamaru? From memory he took on another form am I right??


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

I think a lot of the interest in Asian anime and stuff is just that our entertainment in the West so trashy and boring.


----------



## Zillah (May 26, 2009)

I'm studying Japanese in hopes of one day being able to read manga in the original 
Maybe that's a bit too ambitious, but I love the language though. What originally attracted me to Japanese culture, along with the literature, anime and manga, was that the people kind of seemed a bit more shy, less extroverted (I know this is a generalization, and I've met ppl who've proven me wrong but still..) Maybe it's just the over-politeness, but it made me instantly like them


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i find japanese culture fascinating even based on their porn alone


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Konbanwa!
> 
> Anime wo yomo miite shimasuka?
> 
> ...


I'm learning. Slowly but yeah.

Have you read the Shippuden manga so far? Very intense compared to part 1 of the series.

Um, don't recall Onamaru. Who was he?


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Seigfried22 said:


> You can move to japan, learn the languague, learn calligraphy, learn all about their cultural norms, but they will never fully accept you as a japanese.
> It is like this with nearly every culture.


From what i've read xenophobia and racism are a huge problem in Japan, they take offense at anyone trying to dilute their culture. They'll be polite to tourists and the such but if they find out you are trying to actually entrench yourself and live with them they'll freak. I too went through the phase of being obsessed with asian culture as a teen but this was before it really spread out, I think as soon as I understood the concept of "wapanese" I was cured of my affliction. Not to say that mangas and anime and asian culture aren't extremely fascinating but that's all they are, I stopped telling myself it was a lifestyle.


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I'm just obsessed with asian horror films.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an interest in Asian culture, but I think I'm more or less getting into it, still. The problem with non-Japanese Asian entertainment, say Korean and Chinese, is finding appropiate subtitles and translations and the like. Japan is cool but many other Oriental countries have a fair share of awesome aswell. And their fair share of cute girls. In fact I generally only fall for Asian women...

I am studying Mandarin and hope to become fluent within 6 years.

But I wouldn't expect to live in Japan or wherever. For those of you who dream of living there... Consider it just a dream for now, very few actually make it. You can keep your interest in your own place of origin and take trips but beyond that, don't think about it too much. And thank god, plenty of nice Asian men and women live in the west.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

*shrugs

*blinks


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> I'm learning. Slowly but yeah.
> 
> Have you read the Shippuden manga so far? Very intense compared to part 1 of the series.
> 
> Um, don't recall Onamaru. Who was he?


Lol, I think I was referring to Orochimaru actually, *doh*, I'm an idiot.
The real evil guy who has plans of turning Sasuke against everybody else, including his mentally ill brother (well atleast I think somethings wrong with him).. He has so many cool techniques (jutsu)..

Man I really need to start watching it again.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Lol, I think I was referring to Orochimaru actually, *doh*, I'm an idiot.
> The real evil guy who has plans of turning Sasuke against everybody else, including his mentally ill brother (well atleast I think somethings wrong with him).. He has so many cool techniques (jutsu)..
> 
> Man I really need to start watching it again.


You really should. Let's just say a lot has happened since you last saw it. 

Back to Asian culture, all I can say is that I truly wish I was in Japan right now. I'm not sure why I love this country so much. Maybe it's the hot asian women. Maybe it's the anime. Maybe it's the porn. Maybe it's the culture. I have no idea, I just wish I was there. :um


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to live in Japan! I love the anime, manga, and food! Not to mention the cute merchandise they sell..

I'm currently learning Japanese with the Ds game "my japanese coach"


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not obsessed, but I do have a deep appreciation for Asian cultures. There's a very long list of travel destinations that I intend to cross off in the next 15 years. There's something about geisha and Japanese traditional art forms that fascinate me like nothing else. And the history and beauty of Japan and China and Thailand and everywhere else... It would take me a year to even begin to fulfill my travel dreams.

I'm going to stand out like a sore thumb (being a 6'/138cm tall very pale white female), but nothing is going to get in my way. SA can kiss my ***.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Jaiyyson said:


> Lol, I think I was referring to Orochimaru actually, *doh*, I'm an idiot.
> The real evil guy who has plans of turning Sasuke against everybody else, including his mentally ill brother (well atleast I think somethings wrong with him).. He has so many cool techniques (jutsu)..
> 
> Man I really need to start watching it again.


Yeah I thought thats what you might mean. Well, whats happened with Orochimaru is a pretty big spoiler so I'm not sure I should say it.

Its also been revealed what Itachi's motives were (Sasuke's brother). I was suprised that it was close to what I had guessed near the start of the series. I will tell you he's not mentally ill though.

Quite a few characters have died, major battles and plotlines have happened (the most recent one is a real OMFG moment) and one character paring is official. Plus another one looks more promising than ever.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I find the obsession with Asian culture very strange. It just seems odd to me to be obsessed with a "culture." Like, I would never say I'm obsessed with the Roman culture. Rome has done so many horrible things, they're not perfect at all. I am so much better off as a woman living in the US than I ever would've been in ancient Rome. Instead I would say that I'm obsessed with Roman history, religion or literature.

I guess I just don't get that massive desire to be an ethnicity or nationality other than my own. Japan is probably just as good as the US, sure, but I wasn't born into that culture, I was born here.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> I find the obsession with Asian culture very strange. It just seems odd to me to be obsessed with a "culture." Like, I would never say I'm obsessed with the Roman culture. Rome has done so many horrible things, they're not perfect at all. I am so much better off as a woman living in the US than I ever would've been in ancient Rome. Instead I would say that I'm obsessed with Roman history, religion or literature.
> 
> I guess I just don't get that massive desire to be an ethnicity or nationality other than my own. Japan is probably just as good as the US, sure, but I wasn't born into that culture, I was born here.


yeah "asian culture" is so incredibly broad, it is a continent after all. when people refer to asian culture as described in this thread i assume they refer to east asia, and the general aspects of that culture that we are exposed to, e.g. toys/clothes, manga, film/music, food, etc.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Bredwh said:


> I like Asian women...


Werd 8)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> i find japanese culture fascinating even based on their porn alone


Whoa, they have kinda weirdo porn. I think it's because their porn is censored so they have to have weird porn to make up for that.


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

Yea asian porn is some screwed up sh*t. The girls are hot, usually, but the way they do the pornos is screwed up. Aside for asian girls, I find asian culture a real turnoff. Guess Im in the minority here, oh well.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dax said:


> Whoa, they have kinda weirdo porn. I think it's because their porn is censored so they have to have weird porn to make up for that.


yeah thats my theory anyway - that if any urge is suppressed enough it will be released even stronger in other unhealthy ways.









it can be really weird stuff, sometimes i don't know whether i should laugh or cry


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Don't worry, the U.S. will be at that point in 10 years or less. Canada too.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Asian culture as well! I lived in Seoul, South Korea for 4 years. Living in Seoul was amazing, using the subway was great and convenient. It was also an extremely safe city to live in.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not really into Asian culture. I don't get why people are really obsessed with anime. I guess I've never seen anime that made sense to me or that I really enjoyed. I just thought the appeal was that it was exotic and foreign, and in a lot of circles not a lot of people are familiar with it, so its a sophistication thing. And I think some people just really dig the way asian men and women look.
Then again, I know there are people out there who really enjoy learning about other cultures, and anime would just be one aspect of the culture.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> yeah thats my theory anyway - that if any urge is suppressed enough it will be released even stronger in other unhealthy ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the porn laws to an extent it's actually historical, starting in the 1600's japan was the porn capital of the world with all sorts of freaky wood block porn. Anyone that wants proof can google "dream of the fishermans wife" (warning: techniqually pornographic but classical art)


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

alright, all of you asian loving females need to gather up in southern california, right next to me! haha.



rcapo89 said:


> I love Asian culture as well! I lived in Seoul, South Korea for 4 years. Living in Seoul was amazing, using the subway was great and convenient. It was also an extremely safe city to live in.


and that's awesome dude. i've always wanted to go back to korea as i haven't been back since i came to the u.s. i was 5 by the way, so i don't remember much about seoul. but i do know how to speak it decently because of my parents and family. soon, i'll go back to visit.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

It was totally different growing up in the 90's, we were getting picked on and teased everyday in school. Now it seems like it's cool to be Asian. I grew up in the wrong decade. LOL

A few good things about Asian culture:
Films: Japanese films(non-Anime), Kurosawa, Asano, Beat Takeshi.
Sports: Muay Thai/kick-boxing, motorbikes
Food: fried bananas, white rice string noodles, Soybean drink, Kaeting Deang(original Red Bull). Visit Vietnamese, Thai, Lao grocery stores for these. They're usually cheap too.
Miscellanies: Buddhism, traditional dresses/garments, Southeast Asian traffic*.

*If you want a wild ride of your life, try riding through traffic in Phnom Penh, Saigon, Hanoi or Bangkok. It's quite crazy. Perhaps that's where the stereotype of Asians being bad drivers come from? LOL

Everything else about Asian culture or pop culture is cheesy and corny, especially Anime, pop music, soap opera, TV sit-coms.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely, I'm big into Mongolian culture. I've ordered myself a snow llama off of craigslist. Gonna put on my parka and ride that mofo anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Full of Empty said:


> Beat Takeshi.


I love this guy. His films are the best... even his more family-oriented **** like "Kikujiro." He has struggled with depression/suicide and done some crazy **** as a result. It comes out in his films. Apparently he's more famous as a comedian in Japan. Locals don't even take his serious stuff seriously!

I'm pretty obsessed with Japan and China. Even as 'Westernised' countries, they produce so much interesting culture. Most of my movie entertainment comes from Asian Torrents. I'm not trying to be Asian though, I just find it fascinating.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Im pretty obsessed with it too, i have a panda kigurumi oh yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## IGotAddicted (Apr 20, 2009)

ME! I mean honestly I love it a little too much. I love its culture, music and even the people especially the beautiful men there I'd kill for an Asian bf haha. My dream is to visit Korean and Japan as well as the WHOLE Asia countries. My dream yes haha.


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

justme18 said:


> Okay I feel like a total dork for saying this because my real life friends wouldn't understand or think it's kinda weird but I love anime, manga, and asian dramas! Not only that but I love East Asian culture and language!! I would looooove to go over there.....but oh wait, anxiety and the fact that I'm a 5'10" female. My sister married a Vietnamese guy, (which is rare because he's very tall around her height of 5' 10") but I'm too shy to ask him all the questions I want and because he was a refugee of the Vietnam war-painful memories. Thoughts, opinions, experiences to share?


You don't sound like a dork at all.

I have been living in Asia for about 6 years. I am in China now. I have been here for 3 years. What exactly do you want to know? You want to go to Vietnam?

DOn't worry about the height thing, by the way


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

screwjack said:


> From what i've read xenophobia and racism are a huge problem in Japan, they take offense at anyone trying to dilute their culture. They'll be polite to tourists and the such but if they find out you are trying to actually entrench yourself and live with them they'll freak. I too went through the phase of being obsessed with asian culture as a teen but this was before it really spread out, I think as soon as I understood the concept of "wapanese" I was cured of my affliction. Not to say that mangas and anime and asian culture aren't extremely fascinating but that's all they are, I stopped telling myself it was a lifestyle.


Entirely false. I lived in Japan for a year. My brother lived there for three years. Great people. Very friendly. My brother forgot his wallet in a courtyard one afternoon. Hundreds of university students go in and out of there all day. The next day he went back to the bench, and low and behold! His wallet, still full of money.

Koreans are quite racist. One of my friends was walking with his girlfriend when a 'group of guys surrounded them. They started spitting at her, and calling her 'race trader.' My friend quite enjoys fighting and he is rather big, but he couldn't do anything there. I have met about 6 people who said Korea is a cultural wasteland full of very egocentric people; or so I have heard.


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

Bredwh said:


> I like Asian women...


I'm with you on that. I have had an extreme case of yellow fever for years.

It's alright, though, because I moved to Asia--not because I am so promiscuous, so don't think that.

I am with a Chinese girl named Nikita, in GuangZhou, China. It is about 2 hours north west of Hong kong


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

[_QUOTE=CeilingStarer;1740132]I love this guy. His films are the best... even his more family-oriented **** like "Kikujiro." He has struggled with depression/suicide and done some crazy **** as a result. It comes out in his films. Apparently he's more famous as a comedian in Japan. Locals don't even take his serious stuff seriously!

I'm pretty obsessed with Japan and China. Even as 'Westernised' countries, they produce so much interesting culture. Most of my movie entertainment comes from Asian Torrents. I'm not trying to be Asian though, I just find it fascinating.[/QUOTE]_

What do you find interesting about China?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

CircularThinking said:


> Don't worry, the U.S. will be at that point in 10 years or less. Canada too.


Lollllllllllllll, more like 100. Unless they start contributing something for the minority crowd!


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

Full of Empty said:


> It was totally different growing up in the 90's, we were getting picked on and teased everyday in school. Now it seems like it's cool to be Asian. I grew up in the wrong decade. LOL
> 
> A few good things about Asian culture:
> Films: Japanese films(non-Anime), Kurosawa, Asano, Beat Takeshi.
> ...


Yes! Thailand truly is the land of smiles. Very evolved people.

I completely agree about the cheesy and corny part.

The soap operas are sooooooo sh!tty. Such terrible acting. it is always very predictable.

**If you want a wild ride of your life, try riding through traffic in Phnom Penh, Saigon, Hanoi or Bangkok. It's quite crazy. Perhaps that's where the stereotype of Asians being bad drivers come from? LOL*

Right. Take a ride on a motorcycle in a traffic jam, there


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm fascinated by Japanese culture. I love Japanese films, novels and fashion and would love to go there one day. It'll be the first place I visit when I have enough disposable income to take a holiday somewhere. I really like the fact that places there seem to be buzzing all night long. Plus I hear that the Japanese are much more accepting of shyness as a personality trait, and tend to value it over extroversion.


----------



## SchranzMeister (Feb 11, 2011)

Daxter said:


> I am studying Mandarin and hope to become fluent within 6 years.
> .


You will gain more from Chinese culture by learning Cantonese; it's much more colourful, less emphatic, and expresses ideas more succintly than Mandarin. Learn Putongua on the side, but focus on Guangdonghua; trust me


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the attention to detail in Japanese culture. It's almost like they honor OCD.


----------

